# Amore e musica



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Avevo già provato ad aprire questo thread, ma non era stato inteso come intendevo. Ci riprovo.

*Quale musica interpreta la vostra idea d'amore.*
*Un amore specifico: il primo amore, un amore importante, una storia segreta, un amore matrimoniale. O la musica che interpreta la vostra idea. la vostra sensibilità di amore "ideale".*
NON intendo quale musica era di moda quando vivevate quella storia (anche se può essere che ci sia un riferimento temporale epocale), ma proprio quella che sentendola vi pare che interpreti quel tipo di rapporto.


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

Inizia tu per prima, dai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Primo amore:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLEvo_f5bUg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

L'inizio con ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAxKufYQDu0


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

L'amore idealizzato...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX5IhaS1law


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sWiPYm1t6E


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwO5hu1kUlQ


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHKndE9TeiE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Che belle. Mi danno ancora emozione.


----------



## lorelai (26 Agosto 2010)

Uh. Che domanda complessa.


QUESTA, al momento, rappresenta il mio desiderio represso e negato. Voi sapete per chi. Lo sa anche lui, del resto, temo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQc4RGqnPrU


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Queste son da ridere. Perché credevo che esprimessero quel che c'era ...prima che di scoprire che ...non c'era... 

Lui era geloso.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf_FkE0y5oM



e...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMyk3YqqPXk&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Il futuro... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy--JUqq0Eo


----------



## lorelai (26 Agosto 2010)

QUESTA, il momento in cui ci si rende conto che un amore è al capolinea. 
Quante volte ci ho pianto su.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAJEkDIp01w&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Uh. Che domanda complessa.
> 
> 
> QUESTA, al momento, rappresenta il mio desiderio represso e negato. Voi sapete per chi. Lo sa anche lui, del resto, temo.


 Che gusti e sentimenti armoniosi e raffinati...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste son da ridere. Perché credevo che esprimessero quel che c'era ...prima che di scoprire che ...non c'era...
> 
> Lui era geloso.
> 
> ...


E' una delle mie preferite in assoluto


----------



## lorelai (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che gusti e sentimenti armoniosi e raffinati...





Persa, mi fai arrossire - ascolto anche cose ben più terrene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> Persa, mi fai arrossire - ascolto anche cose ben più terrene


Ma qui è l'idea di amore.
Io avevo già aperto un thread simile, ma non so che cosa avessi postato, perché benché agli altri magari non dica molto, credo che sia una cosa intima.
La scelta rivela la nostra sensibilità.
Tu sei per un'armonia d'amore*. Bello.





* oddio  sembra un titolo di de carlo :mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

Carlos Santana :up:

per me " non plus ultra"!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Carlos Santana :up:
> 
> per me " non plus ultra"!!!!


Per te...anche se la suonava... :unhappy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSECQtF58BU


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Questa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9S072UBKYs


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per te...anche se la suonava... :unhappy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSECQtF58BU




Grazie P/R :up:  quando ascolto il brano iniziale di Abraxas mi ritrovo su una spiaggia dei caraibi..... sole, mare, palme......anche se non ci sono mai stato


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

lorelai ha detto:


> QUESTA, il momento in cui ci si rende conto che un amore è al capolinea.
> Quante volte ci ho pianto su.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAJEkDIp01w&feature=related


l'ho sempre amata tantissimo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIhqjRWZ77Y


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YATa2UZW2NQ


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9S072UBKYs


 Mi ero trattenuta...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi ero trattenuta...


Non ce l'ho fatta:carneval:

E' quella che mi rappresenta meglio... la grandezza della situazione, del sentimento che si manifesta anche con dubbi e paure su come "affrontarlo"


----------



## brugola (26 Agosto 2010)

meravigliosa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta:carneval:
> 
> E' quella che mi rappresenta meglio... la grandezza della situazione, del sentimento che si manifesta anche con dubbi e paure su come "affrontarlo"


Ma (è O.T. ...ma il thread è il mio... ) tu vorresti lo stesso.
A te piacerebbe immaginare quel tipo d'amore per te?
Oppure penseresti, ma questo è scemo?! O addirittura lo troveresti irritante ...specularmente "ma non sono la madonna!"


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevo già provato ad aprire questo thread, ma non era stato inteso come intendevo. Ci riprovo.
> 
> *Quale musica interpreta la vostra idea d'amore.*
> *Un amore specifico: il primo amore, un amore importante, una storia segreta, un amore matrimoniale. O la musica che interpreta la vostra idea. la vostra sensibilità di amore "ideale".*
> NON intendo quale musica era di moda quando vivevate quella storia (anche se può essere che ci sia un riferimento temporale epocale), ma proprio quella che sentendola vi pare che interpreti quel tipo di rapporto.


Mah, visti i trascorsi miei e di mio marito, che ci siamo presi e lasciati più volte (anche da fidanzati) direi questa del grande Battisti:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19RTURqa2QQ

Mi rappresenta perchè a volte penso proprio che io e lui siamo incompatibili...ma ormai so per certo che senza di lui non ci posso, nè voglio stare!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma (è O.T. ...ma il thread è il mio... ) tu vorresti lo stesso.
> A te piacerebbe immaginare quel tipo d'amore per te?
> Oppure penseresti, ma questo è scemo?! O addirittura lo troveresti irritante ...specularmente "ma non sono la madonna!"


No... anche perche' Gesu' non e' che manifesti una fava (se non comprensione) nei confronti di lei... mentre lei sta li a chiedersi e a cospargerlo di balsami costosi Non a caso si chiede _I don't know how to love him_
Poi se e' accaduto qualcosa non si sa, non c'erano i paparazzi al tempo

Estrapolando la canzone dal contesto... la porto nel mio contesto, quello di una cacasotto sentimentale, che si pone le stesse domande anche quando l'amore le viene dimostrato in mille modi concreti... e sa tranquillamente che dovrebbe solo lasciarsi andare e all'80% l'ha gia' fatto... rimane quel 20% tutto nella testa che quasi continua a cercare una "via di fuga" da qualcosa che spaventa... oh a me l'amore un po' di paura la fa:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

*io e lei*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjuWwc-H4IY

invece lei:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww9JS8dJ9fY&feature=related

Dove cazzo sei perduto amore?
Da quando sei andata via è scesa la notte nel mio cuore.
Mi sono indurito e incattivito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... anche perche' Gesu' non e' che manifesti una fava (se non comprensione) nei confronti di lei... mentre lei sta li a chiedersi e a cospargerlo di balsami costosi Non a caso si chiede _I don't know how to love him_
> Poi se e' accaduto qualcosa non si sa, non c'erano i paparazzi al tempo
> 
> Estrapolando la canzone dal contesto... la porto nel mio contesto, quello di una cacasotto sentimentale, che si pone le stesse domande anche quando l'amore le viene dimostrato in mille modi concreti... e sa tranquillamente che dovrebbe solo lasciarsi andare e all'80% l'ha gia' fatto... rimane quel 20% tutto nella testa che quasi continua a cercare una "via di fuga" da qualcosa che spaventa... oh a me l'amore un po' di paura la fa:carneval:


Appunto.
Son cose che si provano.
Ma se ci si immagina oggetto ....irrita.
Questo dovrebbe togliere la paura.
No?


----------



## Giusy (26 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IldsVLoXLk


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

A prorosito di canzoni, ieri ho risentito alla radio una canzone della Grandi "La cometa di Halley ". Era seguita da un'intervista alla cantante. La canzone non la trovo un granchè, però mi sono soffermata sulle parole.
Lei, in pratica, accusa il suo compagno di essersi "messo giù" tranquillo dopo il matrimonio e di non darle più le emozioni che un tempo le aveva promesso e fatto intravedere.
Lei è quindi delusa da una vita troppo banale e borghese...per cui gli dice "addio"e lui tenta di non capire e le risponde "ciao!".
Io francamente non la condivido. Soprattutto quando lo accusa di amare ormai "con tranquillità".
Boh...per me l'amore è anche questo, poter stare con una persona in serenità, in pace. Perchè si deve per forza ricercare sempre l'"emozione" a tutti i costi? 
Ecco il testo.

_Tu vuoi vivere così_
_Per inerzia e per comodità_
_Per qualcosa che non riesco più a capire_
_E poi ami con tranquillità_
_Come un Dio lontano_
_Che non ha nè problemi_
_Nè miracoli da fare_
_Non capisci che ci ucciderà_
_Questo nostro esistere a metà_
_Che la casa ha i rubinetti da cambiare_
_Eppure un tempo ridevi_
_E mostrando il cielo_
_Mi disegnavi illusioni e possibilità_
_E la Cometa di Halley ferì il velo nero_
_Che immaginiamo nasconda la felicità_
_Tu vuoi vivere così_
_Coi vantaggi della civiltà_
_E pontifichi su ciò che ci fa male_
_Non vedi la stupidità di una relazione_
_Che non ha francamente neanche un asso da giocare_
_Non ci credi che ci ucciderà_
_Questo nostro vivere a metà_
_Che la stanza ha le pareti da rifare_
_Eppure un tempo ridevi_
_E mostrandomi il cielo_
_Mi disegnavi illusioni e possibilità_
_E la Cometa di Halley ferì il velo nero_
_Che immaginiamo nasconda la felicità_
_Lasciami da sola_
_Fallo solo per un pò_
_Lascia stare_
_Non pensarci più_
_Lasciami la radio accesa_
_Lasciami cantare_
_E qualche cosa da mangiare._
_Servirà_
_Ed una notte piangesti_
_Guardando nel cielo_
_Mi disegnasti illusioni e possibilità_
_E la Cometa di Halley ferì il velo nero_
_Che immaginiamo nasconda la felicità_
_Eppure un tempo ridevi_
_E mostrandomi il cielo_
_Mi disegnasti illusioni e possibilità_
_E la Cometa di Halley squarciò il velo nero_
_Che immaginiamo nasconda la felicità_
_Eppure un tempo ridevi_
_E mostrando il cielo_
_Mi disegnavi illusioni e possibilità_
_E la Cometa di Halley squarciò il velo nero_
_Che immaginiamo nasconda la felicità_
_Io ti dico addio_
_Tu mi dici ciao_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlEUL_4DPaE&feature=fvst


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Nela ricerca nel matrimonio di cose che il matrimonio non ha in sè e nella ricerca in relazioni da amanti di cose che non sono in quella relazione sta il segreto dell'infelicità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> la cura


 Mi son trattenuta per 10 minuti.
I miei figli dicono che mi accanisco.
Ma come può piacere una canzone in cui uno ti definisce come una deficiente ipocondriaca e psicolgicamente instabile e che deve arrivare lui a salvarti?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Son cose che si provano.
> Ma se ci si immagina *oggetto* ....irrita.
> Questo dovrebbe togliere la paura.
> No?


Non ho capito sai?:carneval:


----------



## Giusy (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi son trattenuta per 10 minuti.
> I miei figli dicono che mi accanisco.
> Ma come può piacere una canzone in cui uno ti definisce come una deficiente ipocondriaca e psicolgicamente instabile e che deve arrivare lui a salvarti?


Ma tutti abbiamo le nostre instabilità e paure.
La canzone non va letta in termini così negativi!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho capito sai?:carneval:


Se uno mi dedicasse quella canzone perché si sente lui come maddalena gli direi: "ma sei matto? non sono la madonna!!" troverei irritante essere deificata, essere origine di tanto timore reverenziale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma tutti abbiamo le nostre instabilità e paure.
> La canzone non va letta in termini così negativi!!!!


 *Ma non dice io ti aiuterò e tu mi aiuterai.*
*Dice:*


*La cura
Ti proteggerò
dalle paure delle ipocondrie 
*dai turbamenti che da
oggi incontrerai per la tua via
Dalle ingiustizie e
dagli inganni del tuo tempo
*Dai fallimenti che per tua
natura normalmente attirerai  *
*Ti solleverò dai dolori e
dai tuoi sbalzi d'umore
dalle ossessioni delle tue manie *
supererò
le correnti gravitazionali
lo spazio e la luce
per non farti invecchiare
E guarirai
da tutte le malattie
perchè sei un essere speciale
ed io
avrò cura di te 
vagavo per i campi del Tennesse
come vi ero arrivato chissà !
Non hai fiori bianchi per me?
Piu' veloci di aquile i miei sogni
attraversano il mare
Ti porterò
soprattutto il silenzio e
la pazienza
Percorreremo assieme
le vie che portano all'essenza
I profumi d'amore
inebrieranno i nostri corpi
la bonaccia d'agosto
non calmera' i nostri sensi
Tessero' i tuoi capelli
come trame di un canto
Conosco le leggi del mondo
e te ne farò dono
*Supererò
le correnti gravitazionali
lo spazio e la luce
per non farti invecchiare *
Ti salverò
da ogni malinconia
perchè sei un essere speciale
ed io
avrò cura di te...
Io si
che avrò cura di te eh (FINE)


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi son trattenuta per 10 minuti.
> I miei figli dicono che mi accanisco.
> Ma come può piacere una canzone in cui uno ti definisce come una deficiente ipocondriaca e psicolgicamente instabile e che deve arrivare lui a salvarti?


Ma cosa dici'??? :incazzato::incazzato:
*Ti salverò
da ogni malinconia
perchè sei un essere speciale
ed io
avrò cura di te...
Io si
che avrò cura di te e*h 

Io la trovo bellissima. 
La salverà (sarà al suo fianco e combatterà con lei) da tutto quello cha la vita inevitabilmente porta sul nostro cammino.
Avercelo uno che ti dice queste cose


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici'??? :incazzato::incazzato:
> *Ti salverò
> da ogni malinconia
> perchè sei un essere speciale
> ...


su questa frase hai ragione. ma la frase che ha grassettato persa sul fatto della natura e dei fallimenti se fossi una persona (non voglio dire uomo o donna apposta) a cui dedicano questa canzone gli consiglierei io una cura. dall'ortopedico dopo ce le ho spezzato i braccini :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici'??? :incazzato::incazzato:
> *Ti salverò*
> _*da ogni malinconia*_
> _*perchè sei un essere speciale*_
> ...


Piace molto anche a me. Mi mette sempre i brividi.
Credo che non l'abbia scritta per la sua compagna ma mi sembra di aver letto che è dedicata alla madre


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici'??? :incazzato::incazzato:
> *Ti salverò*
> _*da ogni malinconia*_
> _*perchè sei un essere speciale*_
> ...


Eh no...questo è bello ...ma non dice solo quello...
Se dicesse solo quello (a parte il salverò che mi dà l'orticaria) sarebbe carino.
Le dà della psicolabile in tre strofe e quindi le malinconie non sono momenti tristi della vita in cui lui garantisce che la sosterrà diventano momenti di epaturnie da cui lui (che invece è senza problemi) la tirerà fuori.
Può pure essere nata da una relazione con una psicolabile, con problemi bipolari.
Infatti si intitola La cura e rispecchia l'atteggiamento "io ti salverò" che insito in alcuni amori con persone con problemi.
Può essere una citazione colta che non conosco.
Ma non mi capacito che possa far piace pensare di sentirsele dire quelle cose.

Hanno, però, ragione i miei figli, mi accanisco... :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Piace molto anche a me. Mi mette sempre i brividi.
> Credo che non l'abbia scritta per la sua compagna ma mi sembra di aver letto che è dedicata alla madre


ma dai? che tenero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Piace molto anche a me. Mi mette sempre i brividi.
> Credo che non l'abbia scritta per la sua compagna ma mi sembra di aver letto che è dedicata alla madre


 Allora posso più capirla, capita con l'età di avere problemi di quel tipo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh no...questo è bello ...ma non dice solo quello...
> Se dicesse solo quello (a parte il salverò che mi dà l'orticaria) sarebbe carino.
> Le dà della psicolabile in tre strofe e quindi le malinconie non sono momenti tristi della vita in cui lui garantisce che la sosterrà diventano momenti di epaturnie da cui lui (che invece è senza problemi) la tirerà fuori.
> Può pure essere nata da una relazione con una psicolabile, con problemi bipolari.
> ...


concordo con loro.infatti ne abbiamo già parlato:
quella canzone è meravigliosa


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora posso più capirla, capita con l'età di avere problemi di quel tipo.


Così avevo letto, però se ne dicono di cavolate...c'era anche scritto che in realtà il testo non è suo ma di un'autrice donna e lui l'ha leggermente modificato.
Che sia dedicato alla madre però è plausibile.


----------



## Giusy (26 Agosto 2010)

Da qualunque tipo di relazione sia nata questa canzone, la trovo molto emozionante.


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Da qualunque tipo di relazione sia nata questa canzone, la trovo molto emozionante.


Concordo. E' stupenda!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se uno mi dedicasse quella canzone perché si sente lui come maddalena gli direi: "ma sei matto? non sono la madonna!!" troverei irritante essere deificata, essere origine di tanto timore reverenziale.


Aaaaaangelo!

Ma quella canzone non e' dedicata a nessuno, neanche nel film... e' solo lei che pensa e si pone di fronte al sentimento, che nella sua grandezza fa paura... perche' lei ha sempre avuto il controllo e ora lo sta perdendo.

Mi sa che leggiamo la canzone in maniera diversa, non leggo deita' (boh si puo' scrivere?) anzi la vedo leggo molto umana come cosa.

Certo che essere messi sul piedistallo prende un po' alle balle, anche perche' sono aspettative che si deluderanno sempre


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi son trattenuta per 10 minuti.
> I miei figli dicono che mi accanisco.
> Ma come può piacere una canzone in cui uno ti definisce come una deficiente ipocondriaca e psicolgicamente instabile e che deve arrivare lui a salvarti?


Ecco in quella canzone leggo un'eccessiva idealizzazione... ti proteggero' da tutto sempre, saro' con te sempre, ti salvero' sempre... argh credo che fallirebbe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aaaaaangelo!
> 
> Ma quella canzone non e' dedicata a nessuno, neanche nel film... e' solo lei che pensa e si pone di fronte al sentimento, che nella sua grandezza fa paura... perche' lei ha sempre avuto il controllo e ora lo sta perdendo.
> 
> ...


 Ma sta perdendo il controllo perché non sa come rapportarsi con lui. Eì lui che genera quel disorientamento e quel sentimento.
Non è solo paura dell'amore in sè e di se stessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco in quella canzone leggo un'eccessiva idealizzazione... ti proteggero' da tutto sempre, saro' con te sempre, ti salvero' sempre... argh credo che fallirebbe


 Idealizzazione di sè.
Però se è per la madre che per età è davvero fragile è bellissima.
Ma non è (è appunto quel che volevo dire) un rapporto da pari. Potrebbe essere per una bambina.

Si capisce che a me piacciono i rapporti tra pari? :mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

A me piacciono quelle canzoni o quelle poesie dove lui o lei si vede vecchio, sempre pronto, però, a godere della vicinanza dell'altro, e ad aiutarlo nella sua vecchiaia nei limiti che la propria concede.
Io Battiato lo leggo così, come il desiderio giovanile di esserci per sempre.
E' una canzone "estrema", è simbolo di dedizione pura anche se si sa, nella vita vera poi non può e non deve esistere.
E' un orgasmo affettivo, chiamiamolo così, il culmine poetico del desiderio dell'altro.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me piacciono quelle canzoni o quelle poesie dove lui o lei si vede vecchio, sempre pronto, però, a godere della vicinanza dell'altro, e ad aiutarlo nella sua vecchiaia nei limiti che la propria concede.
> Io Battiato lo leggo così, come il desiderio giovanile di esserci per sempre.
> E' una canzone "estrema", è simbolo di dedizione pura anche se si sa, nella vita vera poi non può e non deve esistere.
> E' un orgasmo affettivo, chiamiamolo così, il culmine poetico del desiderio dell'altro.


le parole però hanno anche un significato palese. quella della natura che attira i fallimenti non si può leggere però.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> le parole però hanno anche un significato palese. quella della natura che attira i fallimenti non si può leggere però.


 
A te è andato tutto bene nella vita? Buon per te, a me no, ad altri peggio.

Esistere, il semplice esistere attira vittorie e fallimenti, e nessuno ne può davvero decidere le proporzioni. Poter esprimere quantomeno il desiderio, pur impossibile, di limitare i fallimenti altrui (sempre conscio dei propri, intendiamoci) mi pare un bel gesto. Promettere la presenza, pronto per curare le naturali ferite della vita, mi pare positivo.
Certo, è retorica al massimo, ma a volte il bello sta proprio nell'eccesso.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sta perdendo il controllo perché non sa come rapportarsi con lui. Eì lui che genera quel disorientamento e quel sentimento.
> Non è solo paura dell'amore in sè e di se stessa.



Si ma lui ha generato il sentimento... anche non consapevolmente, come lei decidera' di viverlo e' una sua responsabilita'.

Quando non si sa come gestire un sentimento, non sempre si puo' dare la colpa agli altri, di questa incapacita'... troppi fattori contribuiscono, tra i quali il bagaglio che ognuno si porta dietro... Maddalena era una prostituta, trattata come tale, lui vede altro (che non viene specificato ma ipotizziamo:carneval... glielo comunica pure toh fantabibbia, le dice pure ti amo, la rassicura, senza divinizzare... se Maddalena continuera' a guardarsi con gli occhi di chi prima l'ha trattata da prostituta quelle domande e quella paura spariranno solo col tempo, perche' lei gli strumenti per vivere quel sentimento ancora non li ha... lo avverte e' li ma non sa bene che fare.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nela ricerca nel matrimonio di cose che il matrimonio non ha in sè e nella ricerca in relazioni da amanti di cose che non sono in quella relazione sta il segreto dell'infelicità.


Verissimo.
Certe cose te le può fornire solo una moglie.
Certe cose te le può donare solo l'amica del cuore.
Certe altre solo la trombamica.
Certe altre solo una prostituta.
Certe altre ancora solo federica e minerva.

Abbiamo idealizzato il matrimonio.
Dove sta scritto che si sarà felici nel matrimonio?
Nel martirimonio?


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Certe cose te le può fornire solo una moglie.
> Certe cose te le può donare solo l'amica del cuore.
> Certe altre solo la trombamica.
> ...



l'utente??


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Idealizzazione di sè.*
> Però se è per la madre che per età è davvero fragile è bellissima.
> Ma non è (è appunto quel che volevo dire) un rapporto da pari. Potrebbe essere per una bambina.
> 
> *Si capisce che a me piacciono i rapporti tra pari?* :mexican:


E' Battiato


Tra pari si, ma raramente lo saranno... poi La Cura e' un eccesso IMHO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma lui ha generato il sentimento... anche non consapevolmente, come lei decidera' di viverlo e' una sua responsabilita'.
> 
> Quando non si sa come gestire un sentimento, non sempre si puo' dare la colpa agli altri, di questa incapacita'... troppi fattori contribuiscono, tra i quali il bagaglio che ognuno si porta dietro... Maddalena era una prostituta, trattata come tale, lui vede altro (che non viene specificato ma ipotizziamo:carneval... glielo comunica pure toh fantabibbia, le dice pure ti amo, la rassicura, senza divinizzare... se Maddalena continuera' a guardarsi con gli occhi di chi prima l'ha trattata da prostituta quelle domande e quella paura spariranno solo col tempo, perche' lei gli strumenti per vivere quel sentimento ancora non li ha... lo avverte e' li ma non sa bene che fare.


 Quanto mi piaci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Certe cose te le può fornire solo una moglie.
> Certe cose te le può donare solo l'amica del cuore.
> Certe altre solo la trombamica.
> ...


 Hai capito* quelle che volevo dire... :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:



*ironico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' Battiato
> 
> 
> Tra pari si, ma raramente lo saranno... poi La Cura e' un eccesso IMHO


 Infatti ...è Battiato... :up:


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'utente??




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:No Pince si riferiva ad altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Certe cose te le può fornire solo una moglie.
> Certe cose te le può donare solo l'amica del cuore.
> Certe altre solo la trombamica.
> ...


Fornire?
Ma dai, che termine tecnico.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A te è andato tutto bene nella vita? Buon per te, a me no, ad altri peggio.
> 
> Esistere, il semplice esistere attira vittorie e fallimenti, e nessuno ne può davvero decidere le proporzioni. Poter esprimere quantomeno il desiderio, pur impossibile, di limitare i fallimenti altrui (sempre conscio dei propri, intendiamoci) mi pare un bel gesto. Promettere la presenza, pronto per curare le naturali ferite della vita, mi pare positivo.
> Certo, è retorica al massimo, ma a volte il bello sta proprio nell'eccesso.


 a me non è andato bene quasi niente. però non direi che per mia natura mi sono attirato quelle cose e se me lo dici come minimo mi scendi sotto i talloni.
se dicesse che aiutasse a limitare queri fallimenti che inevitabilmente arrivano ok. non è scritto così però.


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2010)

*mi piace tantissimo...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJCg3a7IG0o


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJCg3a7IG0o


anche a me . ma è questa la visione che hai tu?


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Questa per me è la canzone d'amore  (inteso in tutti i sensi) più bella, più completa, più umana che abbia mai sentito.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNyN--TqIIs


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> anche a me . ma è questa la visione che hai tu?


 Non ho una visione precisa dell'amore, sinceramente... forse quella di una passeggiata sul filo di un rasoio. Quando diventa più agevole di così, e si comincia a camminare più tranquilli e rilassati... non c'è più.


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho una visione precisa dell'amore, sinceramente... forse quella di una passeggiata sul filo di un rasoio. Quando diventa più agevole di così, e si comincia a camminare più tranquilli e rilassati... non c'è più.


Caspita. E'proprio l'opposto di quello che penso io.
Il vero amore lo sto proprio provando adesso...che ho finalmente finito di camminare sul filo del rasoio e mi sento libera di poter dire a me stessa che ho bisogno (fisico e mentale)di lui!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quanto mi piaci...


Sei arrivata troppo tardi...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Caspita. E'proprio l'opposto di quello che penso io.
> Il vero amore lo sto proprio provando adesso...che ho finalmente finito di camminare sul filo del rasoio* e mi sento libera di poter dire a me stessa che ho bisogno (fisico e mentale)di lui*!


 Se non è essere sul filo del rasoio questo...


----------



## ranatan (26 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non è essere sul filo del rasoio questo...


Eh, ma l'ho accettata come cosa. Prima non ammettevo a me stessa (menchè meno con lui) che lui fosse tanto importante.
Ora so che lui e le mie figlie sono la mia famiglia, le uniche persone che contano davvero e che voglio. 
Per questo non mi sento sul filo del rasoio...perchè come dico sempre, forse un giorno sarà lui a lasciarmi, a stufarsi, ad innamorarsi di un'altra e a piantarmi in asso...io no, so che non lo lascerò. Mentre prima mi dicevo che se in futuro doveva finire, che almeno finisse per mia mano!


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Eh, ma l'ho accettata come cosa. Prima non ammettevo a me stessa (menchè meno con lui) che lui fosse tanto importante.
> Ora so che lui e le mie figlie sono la mia famiglia, le uniche persone che contano davvero e che voglio.
> Per questo non mi sento sul filo del rasoio...perchè come dico sempre, forse un giorno sarà lui a lasciarmi, a stufarsi, ad innamorarsi di un'altra e a piantarmi in asso...io no, so che non lo lascerò. Mentre prima mi dicevo che se in futuro doveva finire, che almeno finisse per mia mano!


 L'importante è come ti senti tu  Ma per me amare significa davvero stare sul filo del rasoio... perchè se sono innamorato mi abbandono emotivamente completamente all'altro, e l'altro può "spezzarmi" in ogni momento. 
Poi ci si risolleva, chiaro...


----------



## Irene (27 Agosto 2010)

Ciao Conte, a me Peter gabriel piace  100 volte di più di  Mahler, che è una palla fotonica...
ora spero di non incorrere nei tuoi strali....ma anche se fosse me ne f...o !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

toh..ciàpa chi..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCYXL86rdug&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho una visione precisa dell'amore, sinceramente... forse quella di una passeggiata sul filo di un rasoio. Quando diventa più agevole di così, e si comincia a camminare più tranquilli e rilassati... non c'è più.


 Continuo a pensare quale canzone potrebbe esprimere questo.
Ma mi vengono canzoni di Mia Martini, in particolare Minuetto, che poi è di Califano...
Forse ci vorrebbero dei pezzi jazz?


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

*Scherzo ovviamente*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZBgHBHQT8


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare quale canzone potrebbe esprimere questo.
> Ma mi vengono canzoni di Mia Martini, in particolare Minuetto, che poi è di Califano...
> Forse ci vorrebbero dei pezzi jazz?


ma è tristissima


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare quale canzone potrebbe esprimere questo.
> Ma mi vengono canzoni di Mia Martini, in particolare Minuetto, che poi è di Califano...
> Forse ci vorrebbero dei pezzi jazz?


ma non c'è nessuna differenza tra minuetto e bugiardo e incosciente che ha postato prima MM


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> ma non c'è nessuna differenza tra minuetto e bugiardo e incosciente che ha postato prima MM


 Differenza enorme!!!
Basta dire che le parole di bugiardo e incosciente sono di Limiti e quelle di minuetto di Califano...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Differenza enorme!!!
> Basta dire che le parole di bugiardo e incosciente sono di Limiti e quelle di minuetto di Califano...


si ma il concetto è quello. comunque anche a me fa cagare limiti ma la canzone è bella però. chissà se cantata da qualcun'altra ha uno stesso efffetto a pensarci bene.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

*non mi sembra proprio una cagata*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz98mCfRT4k


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> si ma il concetto è quello. comunque anche a me fa cagare limiti ma la canzone è bella però. chissà se cantata da qualcun'altra ha uno stesso efffetto a pensarci bene.


 Dovresti sentirla da me... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovresti sentirla da me... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dovrei?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Irene ha detto:


> Ciao Conte, a me Peter gabriel piace  100 volte di più di  Mahler, che è una palla fotonica...
> ora spero di non incorrere nei tuoi strali....ma anche se fosse me ne f...o !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> toh..ciàpa chi..
> ...


No dai la tua provocazione è gradita, dai ascolto volentieri anche Peter Gabriel, sono un uomo di larghe vedute e ampio respiro...
Ma ammetto Mahler non è roba da donnine indifese: del resto Mahler aveva una moglie di 19 anni più giovane di lui, che si dice, fosse l'amante di Klimt


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'utente??


Scema...Minerva la mano di riserva no?
Mentre Federica è la mano amica...no?
E binbunban se non te vien cambia man...
Proprio te di noi uomini non capisci molto eh?


----------



## perdutamente (28 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Da qualunque tipo di relazione sia nata questa canzone, la trovo molto emozionante.


"La bonaccia di agosto non calmerà i nostri sensi" non fa pensare alla madre (non so se qualcuno lo ha già scritto), no?


----------



## Giusy (28 Agosto 2010)

Dimenticavo questa meraviglia....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSea1YPxK1c


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Non riesco a trovare una canzone per come vorrei essere amata.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (28 Agosto 2010)

*che ne dici di questa?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare una canzone per come vorrei essere amata.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba6p3CuoptQ


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2010)

*Oggi son pigro...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9S072UBKYs





lorelai ha detto:


> Uh. Che domanda complessa.
> 
> 
> QUESTA, al momento, rappresenta il mio desiderio represso e negato. Voi sapete per chi. Lo sa anche lui, del resto, temo.
> ...





Giusy ha detto:


> Dimenticavo questa meraviglia....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSea1YPxK1c


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba6p3CuoptQ


 Bellissima, ma mi pare eccessiva.
Mi piace questa (ho trovato!), ma è eccessiva anche questa... si è rivelata falsa


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuGPYvQjKac&ob=av2e


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feSJCAgWKKk&feature=channel


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare una canzone per come vorrei essere amata.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYMuL0z2uJk&ob=av2e


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

*II*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare una canzone per come vorrei essere amata.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyXXrv9Tr7I


me l'hanno dedicata


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

*Iii*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare una canzone per come vorrei essere amata.


 

e questa?
pure 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22CvCLG9tdc


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> "Averti addosso" Paoli
> me l'hanno dedicata


Paoli sempre.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MaBveLqk2Y&p=985FFF51CC792FEF&playnext=1&index=26


Questa!!! :up:


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2010)

*I soliti coglioni!!*

Valutazione sul post della musica:

Puntino rosso - 2 punti: [    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma quando si renderà conto l'illustrissimo che è un sistema che potrebbe anche funzionare con persone adulte ma non con delle/dei povere/i mentecatte/i? :carneval:

Comunque....






  :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Agosto 2010)

*OT*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qqVb6MP-s0&feature=fvw

:mexican:


----------

